

Mr Bean invades EU Site - 32ftpersecond
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/354472/mr-bean-invades-eu-site

======
tcarnell
ha ha!!! brilliant. ? but you can't instigate a x-domain attack externally -
so the 'hacker' would either had direct internal access to the site, or the
ability to remotely change a 3rd party library already embedded in the site,
no?

